# Wooster Pelican



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone use one of these?? Always used a smaller bucket with tray stood in it vertically for cutting in and then saw this when i moved here (Canada). Tried it for the first time last week and is excellent so far.... anyone any opinions to share?? just curious???


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Nope, I am a cheap bastard and just use the gallon can with the bell cut out of it for my work pot.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I have 20 of them. They suck on a ladder.


----------



## msmil (May 6, 2007)

We use them whenever a mini roller is needed. Strong magnet for holding a brush in place. Our go-to cut pot for exteriors. Lowe's no longer sells them. Order on line.
While on the Wooster topic - their Dust Eater drywall cleaning tool is the most powerful duster we've used.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats pretty much all the guys use. Hols alot a paint,can take a 4" brush and hold a mini roller....production baby!!!!


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Guess i'll stick with it then! Cheers fella's! 
On a separate note i see wooster does a triangular sanding pad, anyone know where i could pick up a circular one? Used one in NZ (sorry can't remember the make) and haven't seen any here???


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

We dont use the Wooster Brand. I have HANDy Pails ----

http://www.handypaintpail.com/2.10_products.html


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Dannyj said:


> Guess i'll stick with it then! Cheers fella's!
> On a separate note i see wooster does a triangular sanding pad, anyone know where i could pick up a circular one? Used one in NZ (sorry can't remember the make) and haven't seen any here???


Radius 360 - they have them at SW.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

NEPS.US said:


> We dont use the Wooster Brand. I have HANDy Pails ----
> 
> http://www.handypaintpail.com/2.10_products.html


I tried using those once, hated them. Kept getting paint gunk built up on on my ferrule. I stick with 1 gallon cans - simple and easy, and free with the purchase of a gallon of paint!


----------



## eraser0 (Sep 14, 2009)

Started using them on an interior this week and liking them so far as a cut container for walls/trim. Few nice features, I noticed today that they can hurt the wrist a bit.
Think I will stick to empty singles for primers/exteriors/ladder work.


----------



## jason123 (Jul 2, 2009)

Dannyj said:


> Anyone use one of these?? Always used a smaller bucket with tray stood in it vertically for cutting in and then saw this when i moved here (Canada). Tried it for the first time last week and is excellent so far.... anyone any opinions to share?? just curious???


Here's a post that pertains to this question
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/what-do-you-use-paint-out-6487/

First Margarine container then tuperware containers then Handy painter pail. So here I am pie in the sky got this new Painter Pail that does just about everything for me. All I have to do is paint. I did like how it holds your brush. Long story short now I most likely use the Pelican..I think it is a neat name it does look like a pelican

Welcome to Canada.


----------

